
58 Percent of Tech Workers Feel Like Impostors - Raj7k
https://medium.com/@BlindApp/58-percent-of-tech-workers-feel-like-impostors-59424c19cd9b
======
SlowRobotAhead
Such a strange phenomenon!

I’m an okay programmer. I’m well aware other people run circles around me.
Like seriously outclass me in every possible way concerning embedded, C, OO,
asm, etc.

BUT... I’ve never once felt like an imposter. I’m not as good as other people
but I’m doing the job, learning everyday, and I try. I just don’t understand
the feeling of being an imposter.

Is it ego somehow? Is it just a confidence thing? If you think someone will
“discover” you are a fraud isn’t that also kind of a slight on them as well?

